

Ask HN: How do you assess pitches from non-technical founders? - pzaich

I've been recently getting quite a few emails and meetings with friends and acquaintances who want to bring in someone as a technical co-founder. If I'm going to be the technical founder in a startup, what qualities should I be looking for in a non-technical co-founder?
======
naushadparpia
1) Dedication: are they willing to dedicate the same amount of hours as you if
not more 2) Knowledge: if they are in the business side then look for the
school they graduated from, what kind of books they read, and make sure they
are good at presenting 3) Personalty: Do you get along with them?

